# Strings nach int casten



## WuScHiBuBu (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
würde gerne Strings, die Zahlen repräsentieren, nach integer casten.
Ich hab das Problem, daß er mir dann immer die ASCII - Stellen ausgibt !

Könnt mir einer sagen, was ich falsch mache ?

thx im Vorraus.

WuScHiBuBu


----------



## Christian Fein (3. Juni 2004)

```
String bla = "292";
int myint = Integer.parse(bla);
```


----------



## WuScHiBuBu (3. Juni 2004)

moin, 

Natürlich ! 
Aber Kompliment, mit dem Antworten seid ihr tierisch fix

many thx.

Euer WuScHiBuBu


----------



## Christian Fein (3. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von WuScHiBuBu _
> *moin,
> 
> Natürlich !
> ...



Mannchmal  


danke


----------

